# Spanish Campsites are they hell on earth?



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

_*Much to my dismay *_My wife and three kids 13, 12 and 6 are insisting on the following demands for one week this August, :

*1* We must stay in one place for _*at least *_a week  

*2* The site must be near other people  

*3* It must be on or very near a Spanish Beach and have a pool or two :roll:

This really does sound like my idea of hell, but I supose I do get to choose the locations for the other 51 weeks in the year :lol:

Sites like Las Dunas on The Costa Brava seem to fit the bill but I feel claustrophopic on a full CL and some of the Spanish sites have 2000 pitches" *TWO THOUSAND!!.* Has anyone stayed on sites like these.

Suggestions and advice greedily sought

Thanks in anticipation

Blue Skies


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi jimjam stayed at Las dunas 20 years ago, I expect its changed a bit since then :lol: By the way its only a littly, Marina De Venitza in Italy has over 3000 pitches, stayed there last year, your kids would love it. :lol: 

We did stay at Camping international near Playa De Aro a couple of years ago, direct access to a small beach via a footbridge over the main road, but very crowded. We had the Kentucky at that time 21' long I had to shunt backwards and forwards to get inbetween two caravans, when we where parked one side was just off the access road and we had just enough room to get around front and rear and get the awning out. 

But the kids where happy with the beach, wife was happy she could sunbathe, and I settled down under the awning to a few good books and some cans of cider I brought from home. So everybody was happy. :lol: 

When I go on holiday I just want to relax, if the kids or wife are moaning then its no holiday for me, anything for a quiet life.

Olley


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Stay in ONE place for a WEEK??!  NO can do... glad about the other 51 wks of the year then!! This would kill me!! 
Seriously though, hope it all goes ok and passes quickly ...... :lol: Ana x


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

When we go to Spain to give a kids some exictment we stop and the Camping Playa Bara just South of Barcelona (close to Tarragona)

Its a very big site but you would never know it while you are there. We have gone peak season and it feels like a small/medium campsite , the landscaping is clever and wonderful

It is one of the better if not best layout campsites of this sort I have been too

Hugh


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Next time we stop at a Spanish campsite we'll not do it over a busy weekend ( ie Easter weekend). The site was packed and the noise levels- until the early hours of the morning- would have shocked our own dear Caravan Club. Talking and eating noises we could just about cope with but when a group of about 20 men started to play football in the road outside our van at 1.30am then we knew we had to move on.

Site was reasonable quiet for the rest of the week and the facilities were fine but beware the weekends ! 8O 

G


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Our first experience of Spanish camping site was a bit of a culture shock .. but once you get used to them they're not so bad, just leave all your notions of a CC site at home .... 

Don't expect: 

1. Grass. 
2. Peace and quiet 
3. Large pitch 
4. EHU within 25 mts 

Be prepared for 

1. Dust 
2. Noise 
3. Tiny pitches, barely big enough to swing the proverbial cat. 
4. Heat 
5. Flies 
6. Banging your neighbours window with yours as you open it. 
7. Crowded pool 
8. Dodgy EHU supply 

Spain is a beautiful country once you get away from the tourist traps with the 'British Pub' and 'Chippy'( why do people want to take a little bit of England to Spain :roll: ) the people are friendly and relaxed, look for a smaller site away from the beach and the tourist honey pots.


----------



## slaphead (May 14, 2005)

go to vilanova geltru.............excellent site great facilities.........two lovely pools for the kids................nice new steam spa.........jackusi........etc for mum .........dad............3kms from lovely beach...............3 euro's train to barcelona........40 minutes........i know i own a mobile home here..........just come back............look at there web site 
vilanova park .com..........good luck.......


----------



## cairngorm (Nov 10, 2005)

Sampled the delights of El Masna,to the south of Barcelona on the coast. To be avoided at all costs. Would recommend Camping Monmar at Montcofa which was a delight ( half an hour away from Valencia on the north side). We found that there did not appear a lot of room left for travelling motorhomes as most sites we visited were full of statics. We were only there for a week and travelled from Barcelona to Moncofa and then back to base via Lleida. Hope this is some use to you. Best Regards Cairngorm


----------



## IrishMike (May 1, 2005)

I am just back from Spain where I stayed on a favorite site of mine. I wiil return in August for our main holiday. 
The reasons qre 
1. Iit is not a vey big site
2. It has a biggish pool.
3. it is reasonably priced
4. the restruant / bar is reasonably priced
5. The pitches are mostly a good size (except the ones for tents)
6. It is relativly quiet !!!!!!! ( after midnight on the weeknd)
7. all the other facilities are free (tennis, basketball, mini golf Etc)
8. and most important the sanitary facilities are excellent!

But the probelms are it is mostly occupied by Spanish families and the closley followed by German Dutch and Belgian. Last month there was a high UK contingent but they were mostly tuggers as is the whole site,
Another problem is the beach is a few KM from the site
So this one is just over the border in Empura Brave near Roses.
Som time it is good to try areas frequented by othr Nationalities!!
Anf this one has a DZ!!!


----------



## joe2369 (May 1, 2005)

IrishMike any dteails of site ?


----------



## 89210 (May 16, 2005)

Hi, try Camping Paradis. It's at Le-scala which is about 60miles from Barcalona. It's a reasonable size with two pools, a bar and a fast food place at the weekends. During the week it's really quiet but does get busy weekends. The beach is four mins walk away and is stunning though small. But the best bit is that we're going there SATURDAY WOOHOO :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Check out sites around San Sebastian. The whole place bounces at that time of year and if you dont like it you can go into France arond St Jean de Luz and Biarittz which is much more sedate. It is interesting to read comments about the noise made by the Spanish families on Spanish sites. We have heard so many people on our travels saying "Don't go there it is full of Spanish " We were on a site a couple of years ago where the Spanish kids were playing football in the early hours and when an English couple complained to the night staff they were told that they were in Spain and if they didn't like it they could leave. They did. The culture is about family and enjoyment of life and good for them.
Dont worry too much about the noise in August it will be MUCH too hot to sleep


----------



## IrishMike (May 1, 2005)

Sorry I forgot to mention the name of the site. I had mentioned it in a previous post but perhaps did not wan to be accused of having shares(joking)
It is camping Mas Nou web MASNOU. 
There si another site in the town called Camping International Ambers but It is huge and only a two star so the facilities are well below the other but if you are a beach bum it is a few hundred meters from one of the beaches. (unless you are at the other end of the site then it will be a big bit longer). In high season it is about the same price as Mas nou and the big er for me is it is beside a nature reserve which looks suspiciously like a marsh (Mosies).
Regards
Mike


----------



## 92914 (May 1, 2005)

we stayed at Cambrils Park last year and had a wonderful time, ebven though we don't like big, commercial sites. Weather wonderful, many pools, restaurant, bus to Salou, great security.
have a good time
Frankie


----------



## 96505 (Oct 12, 2005)

Is it necessary to book the larger sites in Spain for an 8m van in August?


----------



## smokingdragon (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi 

We've stayed at Las Dunas for the last 4 years when we were tuggers. 

It's an excellent site, supermarket shops, doctors and security patrols. 

Most pitches are about 100sq mtrs 
6amp leccie 

If you got kids up to the age of about 17 then it will give you peace and quiet!! 

You will need a bike to get around it - massive!! 

Good luck 

Simon 

8)


----------



## hymerbug (Jan 10, 2006)

like Frankie i too would recommend Cambrils park for a large site we found it good plenty to do great for the kids.

hymerbug


----------

